# The original Make America Great Again



## Teufel (Aug 4, 2018)

…As soon as he saw me he hailed me as ‘Four Eyes,’ in reference to my spectacles, and said, ‘Four Eyes is going to treat.’ I joined in the laugh and got behind the stove and sat down, thinking to escape notice… In response to his reiterated command that I should set up the drinks, I said, ‘Well, if I’ve got to, I’ve got to,’ and rose, looking past him.

As I rose, I struck quick and hard with my right just to one side of the point of his jaw, hitting with my left as I straightened out, and then again with my right. He fired the guns, but I do not know whether this was merely a convulsive action of his hands, or whether he was trying to shoot at me. When he went down he struck the corner of the bar with his head…I took away his guns, and the other people in the room, who were now loud in their denunciation of him, hustled him out and put him in the shed.”


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 4, 2018)

We need another Col. Roosevelt leading our country.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 4, 2018)

Isn't he the same guy who said the army was getting soft so he did a pack walk for like 10000000 miles to set the example?


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2018)

Roosevelt is horribly undervalued, and largely unknown, as a man and President.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 4, 2018)

AWP said:


> Roosevelt is horribly undervalued, and largely unknown, as a man and President.


A man of nuance, loved his country and demanded loyalty but also sought equality. Wanted to get his slay on, but was a diplomat when in power. Pushed to become an economic powerhouse while preserving the environment and seeking to help those who couldn’t help themselves... one of the few men who practiced what he preached... i would say he’s the polar opposite of current POTUS. He’s an MOH recipient. His son was. He fought, and he gave two of his sons for our country. If POTUS had that background I’d take his talk serious but alas, no. So here we are left hoping for Jim Mattis to cross the Potomac...


----------



## Dame (Aug 4, 2018)

Personal Presidential favorite alongside Ronald Reagan.

He graduated from Harvard College, where he was elected to Phi Beta Kappa, in 1880. 
Roosevelt battled corruption as a member of the U.S. Civil Service Commission (1889–95) and as president of the New York City Board of Police Commissioners. 
Appointed assistant secretary of the navy by President William McKinley, he vociferously championed a bigger navy and agitated for war with Spain. When war was declared in 1898, he organized the 1st Volunteer Cavalry, known as the Rough Riders, who were sent to fight in Cuba.
Roosevelt was a brave and well-publicized military leader. The charge of the Rough Riders (on foot) up Kettle Hill during the Battle of Santiago made him the biggest national hero to come out of the Spanish-American War.
After becoming President, he renamed the executive mansion the White House and threw open its doors to entertain cowboys, prizefighters, explorers, writers, and artists.
His refusal to shoot a bear cub on a 1902 hunting trip inspired a toy maker to name a stuffed bear after him, and the teddy bear fad soon swept the nation. 
Also in 1902, Roosevelt intervened in the anthracite coal strike when it threatened to cut off heating fuel for homes, schools, and hospitals. The president publicly asked representatives of capital and labour to meet in the White House and accept his mediation. 
He won the Nobel Prize for Peace in 1906 for mediating an end to the Russo-Japanese War (1904–05).
He secured the route and began construction of the Panama Canal (1904–14).
He died in 1919 while seeking another bid for the Presidency. He was 60 years old.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 4, 2018)

Dame said:


> Personal Presidential favorite alongside Ronald Reagan.
> 
> He graduated from Harvard College, where he was elected to Phi Beta Kappa, in 1880.
> Roosevelt battled corruption as a member of the U.S. Civil Service Commission (1889–95) and as president of the New York City Board of Police Commissioners.
> ...


He also boxed in college and is the only president to have practiced jiu jitsu in the Oval Office (looking at MSGT @amlove21 to back me up here). His kids had pet snakes, horses, parrots and other exotic animals. His grandson was a SEAL (when they were still cool). He’s still the only MOH and Noble Peace Prize recipient. His recounting of the charge up San Juan hill and the “wolf rises in the heart” segment of that journal gives me goosebumps and makes me want to kill communists. He is still the greatest non-war time President we have had and God knows he would have equaled Lincoln if he had been in office during conflict.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 5, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> He also boxed in college and is the only president to have practiced jiu jitsu in the Oval Office (looking at MSGT @amlove21 to back me up here). His kids had pet snakes, horses, parrots and other exotic animals. His grandson was a SEAL (when they were still cool). He’s still the only MOH and Noble Peace Prize recipient. His recounting of the charge up San Juan hill and the “wolf rises in the heart” segment of that journal gives me goosebumps and makes me want to kill communists. He is still the greatest non-war time President we have had and God knows he would have equaled Lincoln if he had been in office during conflict.



So you're saying, if he was still alive; you'd cup his balls and gargle?


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 5, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> So you're saying, if he was still alive; you'd cup his balls and gargle?


I’m saying I would let him “ride me up San Juan hill” or whatever the kids call it these days.


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2018)

TR is the only man to beat Chuck Norris. Chuckie's 0-Life against Teddy.

----

TR's children and grandchildren were pimps in their own right: a MOH, OSS/ CIA helping overthrow Iran, wartime service in both British and American armies, a ship's captain in WWII, about 2 billion (roughly) Silver Stars between all of them, a WWI pilot KIA in 1918...

My family's stayed out of jail. That's close, right?


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 5, 2018)

For Florida it'll probably get you a state funeral.


----------



## Dame (Aug 5, 2018)

He and Reagan also carried firearms with them as Presidents. Reagan kept his in his briefcase but when in public, Roosevelt wore his on him.



> In _Theodore Rex_ by Edmund Morris, Random House, 2001, Morris describes how Roosevelt shocked the president of Harvard, Dr. Charles William Eliot when Roosevelt was being awarded an honorary degree.
> “Dr. Eliot escorted him (Roosevelt) to a guest suite to change, and watched with fascination as he tore off his coat and vest and slammed a large pistol on the dresser. Eliot asked if it was his habit to carry firearms. ‘Yes, when I am going into public places.'”​Morris also tells about Roosevelt vacationing at his home in Oyster Bay, NY during the summer of 1902:
> “The sight of a gun butt protruding from the presidential trouser-seat caused some consternation in Christ Episcopal Church.”​


​_http://stuffnobodycaresabout.com/2013/06/01/as-president-theodore-roosevelt-carried-a-handgun/_


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 5, 2018)

I heard Teddy carved his own face in Mount Rushmore with his hands.....


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I heard Teddy carved his own face in Mount Rushmore with his hands.....



He used Mattis' knife hands...Mattis' actual hands.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2018)

AWP said:


> He used Mattis' knife hands...Mattis' actual hands.



Let's slow your roll there, playa'


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 9, 2018)

If you are looking for a new book to read, I highly recommend The River of Doubt by Candice Millard. 

She also recently released a book on Churchill that's on my shortlist to pick up next.


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2018)

TR has so many great quotes, you can't find 5 or even 10 to love. Going through some just now, he would infuriate both the Right and Left in America today. Beautiful stuff. Legend.

Theodore Roosevelt Quotes  (Author of The Rough Riders)


----------

